# Dog On Loan



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

Someone gave me this when I lost my girl Brandy and thought I would share it with everyone. 


*Dog On Loan*



I'll lend you for a little time,

a dog of mine God said.

For you to love while he lives

and mourn when he is dead.

The years they may be six or

ten or even as few as three.

But will you, 'til I call him back,

take care of him for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you,

and shall his stay be brief,

You'll have his memories

as solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay,

since all from earth return,

But there are lessons taught down

there I want this dog to learn.

I've looked the wide world over,

in search for a master true,

and from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,

I have selected you.

Now will you give him your love,

nor think the labor vain,

nor hate me when I come to call

to take him back again?

For all the joy this dog shall bring,

the risk of grief we'll run.

We'll shelter him with tenderness,

and love him while we may,

And for the happiness we will know,

we'll ever grateful stay.

But shall the angels call for him

much sooner then we planned,

We'll know the bitter grief that comes,

and try to understand.



- Author Unknown​


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

They are Angels,sent to teach us.
This poem made me cry,
Shane


----------



## goldengirl (May 24, 2005)

Cal Cat and Shane,

So wise and so true, your words of wisdom help me to cry and to heal. 
thank you from the bottom of whatever is left of my sad broken heart.


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

goldengirl said:


> Cal Cat and Shane,
> 
> So wise and so true, your words of wisdom help me to cry and to heal.
> thank you from the bottom of whatever is left of my sad broken heart.


I know it hurts so much right now, and it will for awhile. Mentally I had a couple of months to prepare for my Brandy girls loss, but you really never are ready when the time actually comes. Time will slowly help ease the hurt and you will love again... We actually have a new pup that comes home next weekend the 6th, while I know she will never replace Brandy, it will be good to have the puppy love in the house again. If you need an ear, I am here.. :smooch: 

Kat


----------



## goldengirl (May 24, 2005)

Thank you Kat. I need hope and encouragement at this point. I am still so raw that I can barely breathe, the loss is so huge it is beyond my means to cope. I know we need to have another baby in our house as soon as we are able to handle it because it does help to shift the focus on being in the moment and having to care for a new puppy. I am thinking maybe in October...dont' know what the Universe has in store but I am hoping that the right furbaby will come to us in the next couple of months.


Thanks again for your kind words,

Marnie


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Marnie,I understand all too well.We lost our Charlie last year and I had no plans on adding to our gang.We were sitting on the front porch during a rain storm,when off in the distance,I saw movement.I ran to the end of the porch to get a better look.As the rain let up,I saw a soaked Golden,looking very scared,run around a neighbors house.I went and got a coat and umbrella and started looking.I knew that this Golden was looking for help and that I was meant to help her.
I didn't find her that day,because my neighbor let her in to his screened porch.We ended up with her a couple of days later and searched for weeks for her people.If I had lost her,I would have never stopped looking.Nobody came for her.
We call her Katie.She is wonderful,smart,good looking and full of love.I know she was sent to us,an Angel,to help with our grief.We have all benefited by her arrival and we thank God for his gift everyday.
When the time is right,you will feel it in your heart.
Shane


----------

